# Just Overclocked my GT 650M...



## player100 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am having dell inspiron 17R SE.... It has GT650M 2GB GDDR5 and intel core i7-3610
i overclocked my laptop GPU using MSI Afterburner and used Geeks3D FurMark v1.10.2 for testing temperature and 3DMark 11 Basic version for the improvements....
Actually I have few questions....
1) How much do u think the max temperature should go in a notebook..... in my case the max temp recorded was 81 degree in Burn-In Benchmark 1920 X 1080 15min (AA off)?                 ( I am using a cooling pad)
2) I increased the default core clock by 135MHz  i.e to 969MHz and Memory clock by 200MHz i.e to 2202MHz and it gave me
a score of 

SCORE
P2737
GRAPHICS SCORE
2506
PHYSICS SCORE
7856
COMBINED SCORE
2130 






------------------------
and before overclocking it was:

SCORE
P2390 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
2182
PHYSICS SCORE
7132
COMBINED SCORE
1864
-----------------------

so next time i tried to increase the memory clock by more 100MHz( which will be 2302MHz)  there is still no difference in the performance.... Why??

3)Do u think it is getting close to GT660M?
4)Any Suggestions?


Note: I am using the latest Driver i.e *306.97-notebook-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql*


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 14, 2012)

Faqing awesoem temps bro! Good one!


----------



## player100 (Oct 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Faqing awesoem temps bro! Good one!



But i can feel a little bit of hit in my left side of laptop above the keypads... I think its ok for me.... but i hope it doesn't destroy my laptop.... 

and Do u think it is getting close to GT660M?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 14, 2012)

player100 said:


> But i can feel a little bit of hit in my left side of laptop above the keypads... I think its ok for me.... but i hope it doesn't destroy my laptop....
> 
> and Do u think it is getting close to GT660M?


But 95k for the same.. only temps are high......    my gt650 goes to 92 while on gta iv at stock.


----------



## player100 (Oct 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> But 95k for the same.. only temps are high......    my gt650 goes to 92 while on gta iv at stock.



not completely same.... 


Actually in the begining i was also planning to buy Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN but then i read some heating issue.... that's why i changed to dell.... But i think that throttling issue is solved now...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 14, 2012)

player100 said:


> not completely same....
> 
> 
> Actually in the begining i was also planning to buy Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN but then i read some heating issue.... that's why i changed to dell.... But i think that throttling issue is solved now...


u got enough cash man... And what throttling..its fixed.. Even i got my mobo replaced.. Lappy is rocking now..just its gddr5 which ain't and ssd which ain't worth 35k


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 14, 2012)

player100 said:


> not completely same....
> 
> 
> Actually in the begining i was also planning to buy Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN but then i read some heating issue.... that's why i changed to dell.... But i think that throttling issue is solved now...



Did you ever feel 17R as Large & Heavy ???


----------



## player100 (Oct 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> u got enough cash man... And what throttling..its fixed.. Even i got my mobo replaced.. Lappy is rocking now..just its gddr5 which ain't and ssd which ain't worth 35k



U forgot the 3D FHD Display.... 



dayslleepper said:


> Did you ever feel 17R as Large & Heavy ???



I am getting used to it... 
.
.
.
As a matter of fact its a bit heavy and the battery is not too strong...... :-C


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 14, 2012)

player100 said:


> U forgot the 3D FHD Display....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..active 3d....irritative .... btw gt 650 ain't powerful enough to play games on 1080p on 3d... That lappy should have got gt660x to be awesome


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

Good enough for a laptop.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 14, 2012)

How good for 100k lappy (95k) ?

How good for 100k lappy (95k) ?


----------

